# Eating Rays



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone ate the rays or skates they catch. I recently learned that they're overabundant in the Chesapeake and are hurting the oyster population. They're very unpopular for the table but I heard that they taste similar to red meat like beef. I'm keeping the next one I catch and encourage others to do the same, you'll be helping the ecosystem.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Eating rays?
It is somewhat of a required kind of taste; once you get over the fact that you are actually eating a ray then it actually may taste pretty good. I have not eaten many but I had my fair shares of good ray dishes. If it is prepared and cooked right, it is true that it has a lean "beef"-like taste.

I can understand if they are found in overabundance, we might as well try to help facilitate a faster recovery for the oysters and get a meal out of it? haha.

Here is an article talking about the rays and how they affect the bay:
http://hamptonroads.com/2010/07/would-you-eat-cownose-ray-virginia-hopes-so

Here are some recipes if y'all are interested:
http://www.vaseafood.org/consumers/recipes/index.htm

i'm tempted to keep the next ray I catch too because I am tired of going home with spot/perch/croakers than probably have more bones than meat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I posted some great recipes on the recipe board.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

my uncle smokes em.. has anyone tried using them as bait?


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I would imagine they'd make decent crab bait... just dice one up and shove everything into the bait cage in a pot or something...

Not sure what fish would natively go after ray meat except maybe blues, but only because they eat anything they can see or smell... :fishing:


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Big sharks will eat ray, I've seen them live lined in Florida, I guess they will work in MD too but not livelined.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

caught a 40-50 lbs a few years ago, fileted the wings and removed the cartilage in the middle(pain in the ass).sauted some whith onions, tomatos and olives was pretty good but to much work. fiserman told me to bake the wings like chicken and the skin comes right off


----------



## dvilleoysters (Jul 1, 2010)

*A ray a day keeps the doctor away*

Eat as many rays as you can, yes they are detrimental to oyster populations. Fish traps work well. I suggest grilling up ray filets with a nice marinade like soy sauce and brown sugar. 

The best chesapeake bay oysters are grown on our family farm!

Quality & Sustainability
www.deltavilleoystercompany.com


----------



## sidthesquidtkle (Feb 25, 2010)

*cownose rays*

i've eaten so many rays,I got wings coming out from my sides.email me and send me your phone number and I will send you a pamplit on how to clean and prepare them for eating.My email is [email protected] I cook them,they taste like chicken.


----------



## sidthesquidtkle (Feb 25, 2010)

They are not good as bait to catch crabs.The crabs sense that there is danger in the waters when using them for bait.


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

There's a ton of good meat on the wings. Delicious. Go for it.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I've caught plenty of skate, hooked one ray but did not land him. How do I deal with the stinger? Are skates good to eat too?


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

@Fresh/Saltmaniac 

With both skates and rays, the most commonly consumed part are the wings. Like I said before, I have eaten rays and skates. However, if I had my choice, I'd eat rays anyday; for me it is merely personal prefereance. But both can be consumed. I know some people make stews out of the skates and rays using both the body and/or the wings.

As far as the stingers go. Once a ray or skate is on land, they are fairly immobile. Both fish die fairly quickly out of water too. Some will just throw them in the cooler and they will die, so the stinger isn't too hard to deal will. 

But most people choose to kill them first. The most "humane" and efficient way is a knive through the eyes.(gruesome, I know...) But I have seen people cut both wings off a ray and just throw the body back into the sea while the ray is still alive..


Eating Skates(from archives): http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=20329

Cooking 'em: http://beyondsalmon.blogspot.com/2007/03/mystery-of-skate-wing.html


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i would think that the watermen would find a market for rays. i knew some asian guys that would pay 20 bucks for one.


----------



## mutagen (Jun 11, 2009)

Another option to deal with the stinger is to step on the tail and snap the stingers off.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I've heard that the ray can shoot the stinger, is that true?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

fresh/saltmaniac said:


> i've heard that the ray can shoot the stinger, is that true?


no


----------



## peteformation (Jun 18, 2011)

Stingrays meat are nice. Just rub some curry powder and butter on them. Grill it...


----------

